# Potential goldies under 5 cents



## sam76 (16 October 2008)

Only have a small amount (6k) to invest and looking for people's favourite goldies under 5 cents.

I can only find RED 

Pros - sitting on 30 mil $ and a million ounce reserve in Philippines

Cons - Philippines and management are much like AAR (don't like updating markets)

Others out there?


----------



## prawn_86 (16 October 2008)

Shouldnt you be looking at market cap rather then actual price of the scrip?


----------



## sam76 (16 October 2008)

prawn_86 said:


> Shouldnt you be looking at market cap rather then actual price of the scrip?




MC of RED $25,052,945 which values gold at 0 and is obviously trading under it's cash backing as well.

(i just got up, Prawn. Change the title if you wish)


----------



## nunthewiser (16 October 2008)

sam76 said:


> Only have a small amount (6k) to invest and looking for people's favourite goldies under 5 cents.
> 
> I can only find RED
> 
> ...




FML maybe fit your criteria sam , i dont hold , a few fleas attached but producer, have a read up


----------



## doogie_goes_off (16 October 2008)

FNT still a mess after 90-100% chance of losing  Kodu project, very short on cash, but have Andewa (high grade vein Au in New Britain), Narrawa Ck (gold skarn near surface - open pittable), Stormont (gold and bismuth skarn Tasmania maybe open pittable) where they are drilling at the moment. Also all sorts of other plays aswell but are only able to fund their exploration through drilling contracts for others = stop/start exploration.


----------



## So_Cynical (16 October 2008)

sam76 said:


> Only have a small amount (6k) to invest and looking for people's favourite goldies under 5 cents.
> 
> I can only find RED
> 
> ...




If memory serves, RED's gold is deep and low grade and in Mindanao.

*SBS* has over a million (high grade) ounces in Eritrea (Nth East Africa) with some mineralization at surface.
*EVG* has, Gold 435,000 & Silver 3,974,000 Oz all at surface Tailings...in the Dominican Republic.

Both need money to start up...EVG needs alot less than SBS, but SBS has more resource 
potential...also more political and physical risk.

GL


----------



## Whiskers (17 October 2008)

sam76 said:


> Only have a small amount (6k) to invest and looking for people's favourite goldies under 5 cents.
> 
> I can only find RED
> 
> ...




Take yer pick sam. 

A few I'm familiar with sizeable resources that should do well when the gold price and market goes north again are, CAH, KAL, GCR, EXM and RAU... but there are plenty of relatively new listings ie only a year or two old that have not proved up a JORC resource yet like DDD, CRJ and TRM.


----------



## sam76 (17 October 2008)

morning all,

Thanks a lot for all your suggestions (esp Whiskers for that awesome list!)

no need to guess what I'll be doing this weekend... lol


----------



## doogie_goes_off (17 October 2008)

Of those I'm familiar with after being burnt COY is really a copper play, GMR is geographically challenged and SBS is very geographically and politically challenged. Not sure if MMN made the list but they are a silver producer that owns shares in an Au producer with increasing resources. TTR used to be a nickel play, so I'm not sure about their activities or experience. MDS - a mate went to work for them, he was intelligent but not clever. Whiskers has left us with lots of work...


----------



## sam76 (17 October 2008)

How many of those are producing?

GBM comes close with it tailings technology and maxwell mine but it's at 7 cents


----------



## blobbob (17 October 2008)

west wits mining WWI- a gold explorer in South Africa, has about 12 million in cash with a market cap of 3.6 million @ 3 cents


----------



## Bushman (17 October 2008)

Producers with exploration upside that have been smashed by the current market - 
NGF - 4th largest Aussie gold producer.
ALD - first gold pour about 6 months ago. PNG based. 
OGC - Didipio exploration upside. Current producing NZ mines but cash cost is high ($500 per ounce). 

All have retraced significantly. 

Explorers - EXM and BAR.


----------



## nunthewiser (17 October 2008)

sam76 said:


> How many of those are producing?
> 
> GBM comes close with it tailings technology and maxwell mine but it's at 7 cents




FML producer


----------



## treefrog (17 October 2008)

Whiskers said:


> Take yer pick sam.
> 
> A few I'm familiar with sizeable resources that should do well *when the gold price and market goes north again *are, CAH, KAL, GCR, EXM and RAU... but there are plenty of relatively new listings ie only a year or two old that have not proved up a JORC resource yet like DDD, CRJ and TRM.




can we take that as a post from the permabull that the market isn't going north atm whisk? can we, can we, can we, huh?


----------



## Family_Guy (18 February 2009)

Bored, i revisited some old threads i saved and found this not particularly interesting........the outcomes of all above mentioned stocks that is.

3 or 4 have gone to the wall, 4 or 5 have done well, like 100%ish SP growth and the rest are, well, just the same.

Might go have a lie down now.


----------



## Ashsaege (18 February 2009)

Family_Guy said:


> Bored, i revisited some old threads i saved and found this not particularly interesting........the outcomes of all above mentioned stocks that is.
> 
> 3 or 4 have gone to the wall, 4 or 5 have done well, like 100%ish SP growth and the rest are, well, just the same.
> 
> Might go have a lie down now.




haha welldone, dont work too hard!


----------



## So_Cynical (18 February 2009)

Family_Guy said:


> Bored, i revisited some old threads i saved and found this not particularly interesting........the outcomes of all above mentioned stocks that is.
> 
> 3 or 4 have gone to the wall, 4 or 5 have done well, like 100%ish SP growth and the rest are, well, just the same.
> 
> Might go have a lie down now.




Yep its the gold stocks over 5 cents that have done best, the producers up about 150% 
(approx average) since this thread started - 16th-October-2008..and the handful of better 
explorers up around 20 > 50%


----------

